# Golden Promise-what Is It Good For?



## mikem108 (10/7/06)

Wanted to get me some nice malt and ended up with 1/2 a sack of Golden Promise.
Other than Scottish Ales what else could I use this for...a Belgian Tripple perhaps?


----------



## neonmeate (10/7/06)

good for anything - i made a very nice english pale ale with it (they use it in Timothy Taylor Landlord)
www.beertools.com/html/recipe.php?view=4059


----------



## mikem108 (10/7/06)

Thanks for that link , did a search by Grain Type, brought up a whole lot of ideas.


----------



## Doc (10/7/06)

Used GP as the base grain for the Evil Twin (American Amber/Red kinda brew) I brewed at the weekend. 
Only have a little left that I think I'll use for an Ord Bitter. 

Doc


----------



## wessmith (10/7/06)

GP is very similar to a Belgian Pale. It is a low protein malt with a delicate malt flavour and as Neonmate said, good for most styles.

Wes


----------

